# Suggestion.....have a separate subForum for "Weekly challenge"



## Philmar (Jul 28, 2019)

I find I don't post as often in this forum anymore.  Scrolling through this gallery isn't much fun as I have to search for the thread I want among several "Weekly challenge" threads. It is my opinion that I'd peruse and post in the Photo Theme gallery more often if it was easier to navigate and find specific threads. There are too many "Weekly challenge" threads in this forum. 
Perhaps the "Weekly challenge" threads deserve a sub-forum like there is for The Dark Side and the Lensbaby Place?
Or maybe the "Weekly challenge" threads deserve it's own separate Forum outside of Photo Themes, perhaps in the TPF Photo Contests section? Maybe more people would see the weekly challenges if they weren't buried here and had their own forum.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2019)

I think a separate sub-forum for the weekly challenge would be a good idea


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 28, 2019)

I agree with Derrel, but didn't vote in the poll as it seemed a different answer.


----------



## Philmar (Jul 29, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> I agree with Derrel, but didn't vote in the poll as it seemed a different answer.



Yeah, I see my proofreading skills have diminished...and I can't edit that part of the poll. But I was able to add a 4th answer...which I promptly selected.


----------



## otherprof (Jul 29, 2019)

Philmar said:


> I find I don't post as often in this forum anymore.  Scrolling through this gallery isn't much fun as I have to search for the thread I want among several "Weekly challenge" threads. It is my opinion that I'd peruse and post in the Photo Theme gallery more often if it was easier to navigate and find specific threads. There are too many "Weekly challenge" threads in this forum.
> Perhaps the "Weekly challenge" threads deserve a sub-forum like there is for The Dark Side and the Lensbaby Place?
> Or maybe the "Weekly challenge" threads deserve it's own separate Forum outside of Photo Themes, perhaps in the TPF Photo Contests section? Maybe more people would see the weekly challenges if they weren't buried here and had their own forum.


Got it! Good idea.


----------



## waday (Jul 29, 2019)

Philmar said:


> I find I don't post as often in this forum anymore.  Scrolling through this gallery isn't much fun as I have to search for the thread I want among several "Weekly challenge" threads. It is my opinion that I'd peruse and post in the Photo Theme gallery more often if it was easier to navigate and find specific threads. There are too many "Weekly challenge" threads in this forum.
> Perhaps the "Weekly challenge" threads deserve a sub-forum like there is for The Dark Side and the Lensbaby Place?
> Or maybe the "Weekly challenge" threads deserve it's own separate Forum outside of Photo Themes, perhaps in the TPF Photo Contests section? Maybe more people would see the weekly challenges if they weren't buried here and had their own forum.


Yes! I agree.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Sí, estoy de acuerdo y creo que ayudaría a hacer referencia a él también.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 29, 2019)

I normally look through the active topics section until it comes up to the top because someone has posted, I did not know there was a direct route, still don’t know how to find it. For me it would have to be listed in the same way as say canon cameras. But I am just a fossil asa iso, f stops and shutter speed I understand. My I pad and forums..... er lost again


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 31, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I normally look through the active topics section until it comes up to the top because someone has posted, I did not know there was a direct route, still don’t know how to find it. For me it would have to be listed in the same way as say canon cameras. But I am just a fossil asa iso, f stops and shutter speed I understand. My I pad and forums..... er lost again



So I'm guessing I should change my signature

Phil, you are right. I just spent quite some time searching for one of the weekly challenges, and I almost gave up on _that!_


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 1, 2019)

Neat sig,I will have to try and rem how to get there


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2019)

I like this suggestion. Not sure how to make that happen. The reason they were put in photo themes was because people had asked about adding to the challenge threads after the week was up. The idea was that once the weekly challenge was over then that subject would become a photo theme.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 1, 2019)

Ah learn more each day I thought they closed after the week


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 1, 2019)

While I have seen some of the weekly challenges become active themes, some of the challenges are duplicated in the themes section  (The Color Green, for example)

If the weeklies were in a sub-forum within the themes section, it would be much easier to search through the weeklies, and the themes. 

The more I think about it, the more I like Phil's idea.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 1, 2019)

I have always thought the photo theme section was rather cumbersome. It is definitely 10 times worse since the weekly challenge. I like the weekly challenge but it warrants it's own section.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2019)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 1, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I'll see what I can do.


Looks like you got it.  Just need to move the existing threads.


----------



## terri (Aug 1, 2019)

Yep, we have a bouncing baby new sub- forum under Themes.       Sharon will write a description, and it's up to her what she wants moved.   

It made sense to get all those threads out of Themes and into its own area, since it will only grow bigger.   It's understandable that it was getting cluttered in the main Themes sub-forum, making it hard to find other ones.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 8, 2019)

I can never find anything at TPF if I go to the main page and try searching.
What I end up doing is following the link from an email of the weekly challenge of the prior week, then clicking on the Photo Theme link at the top.
That let's me see the next week's challenge, click on it and then choose to "Watch" that thread so I get emails with links back to it.
Maybe the new sub-forum will help?


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 8, 2019)

I like to use the "Active Topics" link which will typically have something from the challenges on page 1 or 2


----------



## johngpt (Aug 23, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I like to use the "Active Topics" link which will typically have something from the challenges on page 1 or 2


Good idea Sharon. It worked. I found this past's week challenge on page 2!


----------

